# Latest project



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Grandson turns 1 on July 30. Made him his first chair out of oak


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool, Mark!! How bout some details.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

most excellent Mark...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work . Looks very solid


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a nice little chair. Very stable since 1 year olds aren't. It can serve later as a footstool.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent piece.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like it Mark. I don't think he will tear that up.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Real fine work. Your grandson will enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Where's the seat belt?




Just kidding, it looks great. I've got a 1 year old grand daughter and we (wife and I) gave her a little rocker for Christmas. (no seat belt)


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Seat is 10 inches square. Floor to top is 16 inches and seat is 8 inches from the floor. 6.5 inches between seat back rails. Used loose tenons for name plate. Pocket screws for rails under seat which is quicker than cutting tenons. stained in expresso
Mark


----------



## highway (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like it will last and he will get much use with it... great


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Good job!


----------

